# Agitation collars? and what's best for fur?



## cassadee7

I am looking around online for a collar for Saber. I was thinking a leather one would be nice, and found some on sale for not much more than nylon. But what is an "agitation collar"? I don't see any difference from a regular collar... looks like flat leather. I don't want to agitate my pup though! Is there something different about them that I'd want to avoid?

Also was thinking maybe rolled leather would be better for not wearing away fur around the neck. What's the best collar for a pup, that will be easy on the neck fur?


----------



## GSDElsa

Haha, it' used for protection so the dog can't choke/hurt itself like with the thinner collars.

Elsa has a nice one she wears just becaus ewe like the look of it. But she doesn't have it on in the house often. No fur problems here.


----------



## Ace952

Get a fur saver. You don't need a agitation collar unless you are doing some protection/bite work.


----------



## Castlemaid

Agitation collars are very wide - usually 1 1/2 to 2 inches wide, sometimes padded, sometimes with a handy-dandy handle sewed on - they are used for protection work, to encourage the dog to pull on the line; the wider collar won't choke them like a regular collar. Since they only wear it for training, the collar wearing down the fur is not a concern. 

Fur savers do indeed prevent the fur from being worn down - but the links can catch and the collar works like a choke collar, so not something I would use unless the pup was supervised. 

The rolled collars are nice on the fur - though I never had any issue with a regular flat collar, wearing fur down, either nylon or leather, as my dogs don't wear collars in the house. 

I'd just get a collar that you like - Saber will outgrow it soon anyways!


----------



## cassadee7

Thanks Lucia, that's true she will outgrow it 

It is pretty fun shopping for dog stuff. LOL. I think I will just get a flat or rolled regular leather collar that's on clearance, for now.


----------



## Liesje

An agitation collar has the hardware run differently than a normal hardware. Nikon wears a 1" leather collar that is his normal day to day collar and I also use it for bitework because of how it is constructed. It doesn't necessarily have to be a really wide collar, and some collars that are wide are not made properly for bitework.

Nikon's collar









The difference is for an agitation collar, the end runs through the D-ring before the buckle. This makes the collar stronger, rather than many flat collars where the end goes through the buckle and then the D-ring is held on by an extra piece with stitches and/or rivets. Does that make sense?


----------



## cassadee7

Liesje said:


> The difference is for an agitation collar, the end runs through the D-ring before the buckle. This makes the collar stronger, rather than many flat collars where the end goes through the buckle and then the D-ring is held on by an extra piece with stitches and/or rivets. Does that make sense?


Ah yes! Thank you Lies! That makes sense. Here is one collar I was looking at but decided it is probably too wide for us. It looks like Nikon's.

1.5 inch Leather Dog Collar - $15.99 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

Sounds like this type of collar would be fine for general use as well, for an adult dog.


----------



## Liesje

Yep, Nikon wears his all the time, and I use it for Schutzhund and flyball. I think he's had it on for several weeks straight now. It just give him a bit of a "part" in the hair on his neck but I don't care, no matter what we do he wears a collar of some kind. His is a very thick but soft and supple leather. I wasn't looking for one but when I felt the collar I had to buy it. Most of the other ones I've felt I would not have purchased.


----------



## GSD07

1.5 in leather agitation collar is Anton's main collar for hiking and walking. I like the large D-ring because I clip and unclip the leash pretty often

It's pretty heavy, though, I don't think Saber needs one for a while, but you may get one if the price is good. I had one before even Anton was born because I bought it online by mistake


----------



## Castlemaid

Shawn, that is the every-day collar I have for Gryffon, (the one you linked) in a one inch width. That buckle design is also called police or militray spec, because of the extra strength - 

This is a classic 2 inch wide agitation collar if you were wondering:


----------



## doggerel

Semi-related collar question: My girl has been wearing a 1" wide nylon martingale collar and her fur is quite creased (like a part) after about 8 months of wearing it. If I get her a rolled leather collar, will this creased/damaged fur diminish? Or is it too late?


----------



## bob

*collars*

Go to Ray Allen Professional K9 Equipment. The N100 is 1-3/4" wide and you will probably never wear it out. I take it off my dogs when we finish walks, or training.


----------

